# Der Lago-Vorfreu-Thread



## X-Präsi (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo, liebe Leutz!

Der Termin rückt immer näher, die Wohngemeinschaften gefunden, die Fahrgemeinschaften formiert. Wir werden übrigens wohl als erste da sein, da wir schon nachts um 1 starten werden.

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch endlich da sein 

Ich freu mich schon brutal auf ne coole Woche mit Euch und die geilsten Trails surfen!

Worauf freut Ihr Euch am meisten?


----------



## aju (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nur noch 9 Tage bis zum Lago! Ich freue mich ganz besonders darauf, mal wieder mit Leuten zusammen die Trails unsicher machen zu können, mit denen ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren bin.

Auch neue Trails möchte ich dieses Mal wieder erkunden. Einer davon geht an dieser Aussicht vorbei



Foto "entliehen" von Kompostman

Die Fahrgemeinschaft Achim und Ulrich wird erst am Samstag Nachmittag in Pur eintreffen, da wieder ein Zwischenstopp eingeplant ist - aber wohl nicht in Bozen

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (22. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bild und wo iss der Trail? 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## f.topp (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
Dagmar und ich werden ab Mo. unser quartier in mezzo largo aufschlagen. Wäre toll wenn wir uns euch für die ein oder andere tour anschliessen dürften...
grüße frank


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2009)

eih loggisch 

0049 177 807 2804 und wir sprechen uns ab


----------



## Raschauer (25. Mai 2009)

Ich werde um 3Uhr meinen Tiefflug beginnen

Bis 
Samstag

(Ich bring auch en Grappa für die ersten Stunden mit )


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2009)

Raschauer schrieb:


> (Ich bring auch en Grappa für die ersten Stunden mit )



dann würde ich sagen: rastplatz wonnegau um 3.30


----------



## Ivonnche (25. Mai 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> dann würde ich sagen: rastplatz wonnegau um 3.30



Wir brauchen doch keine 2,5 Stündchen bis zum Rastplatz Wonnegau, oder brauchen wir ne Stunde zum einladen vom Vivaro 

Aber ich freu mich schon auf lecker Pizza, Pasta und knackische Italiener


----------



## Der Biber (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich freu mich auch schon wie verrückt endlich mal wieder richtige Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
@ all Vivaro- Fahrgäste: in Sachen Grappa sind wir vom Clemens ganz unabhänig  ich kümmer mich drum, dass uns zwischen durch nicht der Sprit aus geht
bis bald
Simon
PS: @ Aju ich hab mir heute schon mal einen ganze Tüte mit Bremsbelägen gepackt


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Mai 2009)

packt viel Geld ein, denn die Carabinieri machen im Trentino anscheinend ernst und kassieren jetzt auf steilen schmalen Wegen ab...

Guggscht hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5948267#post5948267

Ausgerechnet auf meinem geliebten Pregasina Trail...

Wenn die da wirklich ernst machen, müssen wir mehrRichtung Limone und Idrosee gehen. Das ist dann schon Lombardei und nicht mehr Trentino.


----------



## Jens77 (26. Mai 2009)

Dann fahren wir eben mal die 136 Kehren am Idrosee. Ich freu mich auf die nächste Woche.

Bis Samstag
Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (27. Mai 2009)

> @ all Vivaro- Fahrgäste: in Sachen Grappa sind wir vom Clemens ganz unabhänig  ich kümmer mich drum, dass uns zwischen durch nicht der Sprit aus geht
> bis bald
> Simon




Ach mein Grappa iss die wohl nit gut genug


----------



## dre (27. Mai 2009)

... könnt ihr hier nicht mal mit der Posterei aufhören. Ich platz gleich vor Neid. Ich darf nämlich erst wieder Ende August an den Lago.....


----------



## Der Biber (27. Mai 2009)

Raschauer schrieb:


> @ all Vivaro- Fahrgäste: in Sachen Grappa sind wir vom Clemens ganz unabhänig  ich kümmer mich drum, dass uns zwischen durch nicht der Sprit aus geht
> bis bald
> Simon
> 
> ...



Ach Clemens, ich mag auch deinen Grappa aber der ist wohl kaum schon morgens um 9.00 Uhr am Lago eingetroffen ,oder


----------



## aju (27. Mai 2009)

Der Biber schrieb:


> PS: @ Aju ich hab mir heute schon mal einen ganze Tüte mit Bremsbelägen gepackt



Gute Idee, denn diesmal sind in meinem Werkzeugkasten bestimmt keine Louise-Beläge mehr zu finden.

Aber dafür bringe ich mal zwei Sattelstützen in 26,8/400 mit, man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> packt viel Geld ein, denn die Carabinieri machen im Trentino anscheinend ernst und kassieren jetzt auf steilen schmalen Wegen ab...



Normalerweise wird sowas doch vom "Reiseleiter" vorgelegt, oder?   

Ansonsten hoffe ich auf trockenes Wetter von oben, dann passt das schon


----------



## Der Biber (27. Mai 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Gute Idee, denn diesmal sind in meinem Werkzeugkasten bestimmt keine Louise-Beläge mehr zu finden.
> 
> Aber dafür bringe ich mal zwei Sattelstützen in 26,8/400 mit, man kann ja nie wissen...



Hi Ulrich,
kannst du bitte auch mal zur Sicherheit noch ein Magura Entlüftungskit einpacken? Könnte passieren, dass ich mal die Leitungen durch drücken müsste.
LG
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. Mai 2009)

Falls es wider Erwarten doch noch mal regnen sollte:

hat jemand die Wii eingepackt? Wollte eigentlich mein Handicap in diesem Jahr deutlich verbessern...


----------



## Ivonnche (28. Mai 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Falls es wider Erwarten doch noch mal regnen sollte:
> 
> hat jemand die Wii eingepackt? Wollte eigentlich mein Handicap in diesem Jahr deutlich verbessern...




 Ganz ruhig BRAUNER  Die WII von meinem Cousin hole ich morgen ab

Kuchen wird heute abend gebacken, damit wir übers Wochenende nicht verhungern 

Ich freu mich auf euch alle


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Mai 2009)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig BRAUNER  Die WII von meinem Cousin hole ich morgen ab
> 
> Kuchen wird heute abend gebacken, damit wir übers Wochenende nicht verhungern
> 
> Ich freu mich auf euch alle



Super, aber ich hoffe, wir brauchen die WII dann doch nicht und holen uns lieber einen Sonnenbrand


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (28. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin,

Wetter sieht ja diesmal passabel aus.
Wir werden gegen 03:00 Uhr in Ingelheim starten. Mal schau`n ob ich den Matthias noch für die Eröffnungstour am Reschenpass begeistern kann ? Schnee sollte dieses Jahr ja kein Problem mehr sein - ist bis über 2000m alles weg.
Dann kann man auch am Gardasee hoffentlich mal wieder die Faserno Runde komplett fahren - da verirrt sich garantiert auch kein Carabinieri oder was auch immer hin 

Jippie


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Mai 2009)

Schnee weg, aber wohl noch ein paar Gerölllawinen, habe ich mir sagen lassen. Muss mich da aber noch ganz genau briefen lassen.


----------



## aju (28. Mai 2009)

Der Biber schrieb:


> Hi Ulrich,
> kannst du bitte auch mal zur Sicherheit noch ein Magura Entlüftungskit einpacken? Könnte passieren, dass ich mal die Leitungen durch drücken müsste.
> LG
> Simon



Ist eingepackt!

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## aju (28. Mai 2009)

Da möchte ich auch mal hin



Foto: Dave

Vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit?

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## matthias2003 (28. Mai 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Da möchte ich auch mal hin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist sicher im Schwarzwald


----------



## Der Biber (28. Mai 2009)

@ Aju
da sag ich doch mal* DABEI*
sieht schon flowig aus
bis SA
Simon


----------



## Achim (29. Mai 2009)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> ... Schnee sollte dieses Jahr ja kein Problem mehr sein - ist bis über 2000m alles weg ...
> 
> Jippie



Gestern war er stellenweise wieder (oder noch) da, zumindest an den Schattenhängen und über den Bachläufen. Es wird behauptet, dass es einen so schneereichen Winter schon lange nicht mehr gegeben hat. 

Und wenn ihr schon da seid könntet ihr doch schnell mal rauf zur Sesvenna-Hütt' und schau'n ob's da noch Schnee hat. 

Die letzten Tage hat's um die 28° auf rund 2000 m gehabt, das war sicherlich hilfreich.


Bis später
Achim

@Ulrich
Oberhalb Rocchetta?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (29. Mai 2009)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> Wetter sieht ja diesmal passabel aus.
> Wir werden gegen 03:00 Uhr in Ingelheim starten. Mal schau`n ob ich den Matthias noch für die Eröffnungstour am Reschenpass begeistern kann ? Schnee sollte dieses Jahr ja kein Problem mehr sein - ist bis über 2000m alles weg.
> ...



jetzt lese ich ja erst was Du da schreibst:

Reschenpass geht klar, ich hoffe die Sonne scheint. Wer als erstes zurück am "Yaris-Wagen" ist fährt die Reststrecke bis Molina 

Bis später


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (29. Mai 2009)

Ok Leutz,

also hier die offizielle erste Tagestour:

Samstag 30.05.2009
Treffpunkt Laas Bahnhof (Vinschgau) oder in der Nähe

Ca. 35 km 1.400 Hm zu den Marmorsteinbrüchen (ich brauch noch ne Tischplatte für mein Balkon).

Danach zum Wagenradessen an den Lago


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

@The IVO-MASTER

Ab ins Bettchen, sonst brichst du schon auf der Einstiegstour zusammen   die Platten sind ganz schön schwer

@ all

Die Wetteraussichten sind gar nicht mal so schlecht : http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/gardasee.htm


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. Juni 2009)

Das war mal wieder eine Super Veranstaltung, mit perfektem Wetter und einer tollen Beinhart Truppe.
Ein Besonderes Lob ans Ivonche, die trotz des verletzten Fusses die Zähne zusammengebissen hat und noch einige Touren mitgefahren ist.
Ivonches Schattelbus war natürlich auch erste Sahne und damit ernenne ich dich zum  *Super Ivonche*


----------



## f.topp (6. Juni 2009)

dem uwe möchte ich mich gerne anschließen, speziel was Supervonsche angeht.
es war toll bei euch zu gast gewesen zu sein, danke an alle und vorallem den guides, Thomas, Achim, Ulrich es war super.


----------



## aju (7. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die tolle Woche, ganz besonders an Thomas für die Organisation und Ivonnche, die uns mit ihrem Bus die Möglichkeit eröffnet hat, die 136 Kehren



gleich doppelt zu fahren

Aber auch mit anderen Hilfsmitteln konnten wir schöne Aussichten






und viele Höhenmeter bergauf



genießen

Leider gab es aber auch Aussichten, 






die nicht mit Hilfsmitteln zu erreichen waren


----------



## mathias (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Aju, vielen vielen Dank. 

136 Spitzkehren waren geil. Selten hatte ich soviel Spass
War ein super Tag.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Ivonnche (9. Juni 2009)

Nun möchte ich mich auch mal bedanken für die unvergessliche Woche mit meinen Männern. Ich hab euch alle in mein Herzje geschlossen 

Ganz besonderes Dank an: 

Thomas für die Orga und das Guiden 

auch an Achim, denn ohne Dich hätte ich den Tremalzo nicht sehen und fahren können. 

An meine Ersthelfer im strömenden Regen Clemens und Thomas.
Nur mit dem einpacken *ohne* auf den verletzten Fuß zu treten müssen wir noch ein bissel üben. 

Birgit und Jochen die mich nach meinen Sturz ins Krankenhaus gefahren haben

An alle starken Männer die mich durch die Gegend getragen und gestützt haben.  Die blauen Flecken am Arm sind auch fast wieder weg 

Simon danke für die Aufbereitung der Bilder, damit wir abends alle schauen konnten, was die verschiedenen Gruppen so erlebt haben  und Deine + Kims Hilfe bei säubern vom Vivaro Bus.

Und nun die Diagnose nach der CT beim Arzt  : 
 Bänder innen und außen sind abgerissen.  Das ich damit noch fahren konnte einfach unglaublich.

Aber bis zum Nagoldrausch bin ich wieder fit, denn ich bin ja beinhart 

Und hier der Beweiß das Uwe nicht nur Fahrräder zerlegen kann, auch die Zwiebel hat er klein bekommen 
Anhang anzeigen 165056


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ihr Leutz!

Beim Gucken der Bilder schwebe ich jetzt noch über die Trails (bei 90 Kg ist das natürlich rein subjektives Empfinden) 

Vielen Dank für Euren Dank und an alle, die zum Gelingen dieser auch für mich genialen Woche beigetragen haben. Also Danke an alle für alles und überhaupt 

Will jemand nächstes Jahr wieder mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Will jemand nächstes Jahr wieder mit?



Also ich würde ein Bett in Super Marios Hütte buchen... 

Auch von mir nochmal ein Danke  an den Initiator, die Mitfahrer und den Wettergott für diese perfekte Woche 

Ein paar Bilder, mehr im Fotoalbum!

Das nächste mal ein bißchen lockerer auf dem Rad, Herr Guide 






Fundbüro am Dalco





Der Winter hat seinen Schnee vergessen...





Solche Kehren gabs am Idrosee 136 mal 





War fast wie Urlaub...





...aber es wurden auch ein paar Höhenmeter vernichtet, gell Matthias


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2009)

Oh mein Gott, das war das am ersten Tag im Haustrail. Hochgradig gestresst und uncool. 

Am letzten Tag lief das erheblich geschmeidiger.   Aber den Beweis werde ich mangels Zeugen (bis auf nen netten Hund, der plötzlich vors Rad gesprungen ist) für immer schuldig bleiben. Aber ihr müsst mir glauben, ich sehe nicht immer so aus. Bitte...


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bildbeiträge von mir


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2009)

und noch ein paar


----------



## Murph (12. Juni 2009)

*Mann bin isch neidisch!!!!!!
*


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juni 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> *Mann bin isch neidisch!!!!!!
> *




haste auch allen Grund zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Aber ihr müsst mir glauben, ich sehe nicht immer so aus. Bitte...



Kann ich bestätigen. 

Und der Haustrail iss ja auch kein Kindergeburtstag.


----------

